# p5p (Pyridoxal 5 phosphate)



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried this ? It is the active form of b6. Dr.Priscilla Slagle says it raises levels of all major neurotransmitters. I feel better since I started taking it, more energetic and calm.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I tried it but not long enough, may give it another try.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I bought a bottle of p5p and pyridoxamine. I'm using the latter first. Each dose makes me sleepy so I know it's either increasing serotonin of GABa. Good stuff!


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

i took a whole bunch, too much, of that stuff for about a month or so. it gave me a sick stomach and didn't seem to really help with anything....but i was taking too much klonopin at the time so i don't know if it really would have helped anything. it looks as if a specific form of B vitamin, Niacinamide, could be really helpful in Social anxiety, apparently it has GABAergic actions. there are lots of good reviews on it, saying that it works like a benzodiazepine.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I ran out of pyridoxamine and started with P5P. Huge difference. I feel like calm, energetic focus. I love it. Why wasn't I using this before?

I think the combination of magnesium and P5P will do wonders for SA. 

P5P needs more attention on the board.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 10, 2010)

I used to take 1-2Neurobion/day (containing 200mg of B6 each, as pyridoxine) for 2-3 months, and started having mild sensory neuropathy for a few days. (Basically my hands and feet had a pins-and-needles, tingling sensation, it was very noticable). I stopped the B6 and it stopped within 2-3 days.

Too much B6 is pretty dangerous...

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Nutrition/B6-Toxicity/show/2642



irma said:


> ive been using 100mg of p5p with 1500mg of b6 for about a month and haven't noticed anything.


!! That's quite a huge amount. 1500mg? Are you sure? Haven't you noticed anything in your hands/feet??


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Hiro said:


> I used to take 1-2Neurobion/day (containing 200mg of B6 each, as pyridoxine) for 2-3 months, and started having mild sensory neuropathy for a few days. (Basically my hands and feet had a pins-and-needles, tingling sensation, it was very noticable). I stopped the B6 and it stopped within 2-3 days.
> 
> Too much B6 is pretty dangerous...
> 
> http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Nutrition/B6-Toxicity/show/2642


Sure, but that is not the case with p5p:



> It is important to take the active co-enzyme form of B6, pyridoxal-5-phosphate (P-5-P.) Many B6 supplements are the inactive pyridoxine HCL form. In some cases, supplementation of the pyridoxine HCL form singularly and in doses as low as 200 mg daily over 3 years caused a reversible numbness & tingling of the extremities. This problem was thought to be secondary to the liver's inability to convert the pyridoxine HCL to the pyridoxal-5-phosphate form (which requires vitamin B2, magnesium & a well functioning liver.) Using P-5-P avoids this problem.*
> 
> * http://www.thewayup.com/products/0004.cfm


----------



## Hiro (Apr 10, 2010)

irma said:


> I didn't notice anything. before I added p5p I was taking 2000mg for at least a month, and before that I'd tried upto 3000mg. I've not had any side effects.


Hm. I guess then it's just me, I'm very sensitive to B6.. xD


----------

